

A Quick Prediction about Live Streaming - kennethfriedman
http://www.kennethfriedman.org/thoughts/2015/live-streaming

======
billconan
LTE price is still too expensive and the battery life of a cell phone still
can't support long time streaming.

------
colinmcd
really good points. interesting that Meerkat is moving away from the ephemeral
model. [http://www.businessinsider.com/new-meerkat-features-
coming-2...](http://www.businessinsider.com/new-meerkat-features-
coming-2015-3)

